# Teaching mice to use a wheel



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

So funny thing.....my tricolor show type seem a little slow with the wheel. I've got about 12 guys that when given a wheel seem to just sit and stare at it. Has anyone got any experiences with teaching mice just how fun it is? I would sure like to see some of these guys getting some exercise!

Thanks for looking


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

put them on it, hold out a treat and make them 'run' for the treat, worked with my hamster (who wont use a wheel now anyway but that's just because it's lazy)


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Back in the summer I bought three young does who had no idea how to use either a wheel or a flying saucer. I tend to put my mice in the [empty!] bath while cage cleaning, and also give them some toys. I don't know if it had anything to do with the much larger space they suddenly found themselves in, but, when I went to put them back in their cage, I found one going like the clappers on the wheel, and the other two using the flying saucer. They never looked back.


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Good suggestions, I'll try 'em both


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

WHEN I GOT MY MICE 1 OF MY DOE'S HOPPED ON AND WAS RUNNING LIKE NO TOMORROW (THIS WAS IN JANUARY.) THEN I GOT MY 2 MALES IN LATE FEB THEY BOTH KNEW HOW TO USE IT AND LAST WEEK I SAY 1 OF MY OTHER DOES RUNNING ON IT AND THE OTHER STILL DOSENT KNOW


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

*Mod note:* Please remember not to type all in capitals as this is considered shouting when online. Thanks


----------

